# Space Saving that does not look cluttered?



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

My place is small and i have alot of stuff? Does anyone have space saving tips that will not make my place look cluttered?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

More shelves in the closets. 
Storage bins that fit under the beds. 
Do you have a garage? A lot of storage options for the garage.


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

no garage. that would solve all my problems


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

My friend has a small studio apartment. She has several wicker
baskets on the floor filled with stuff...These baskets are next to a 
sofa or chair or under a window--and fit into the decor nicely.


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

Two knots: that is a perfect idea. I could even use the baskets as end tables if they were sturdy enough


----------



## LeakyHawaiiRoof (Oct 21, 2014)

Back in the day there was a show called Small Space, Big Style. I sort of remember discussions about how to store things in a small apartment. Hopefully these episodes on youtube give you some ideas. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbNLhNWhoPk&list=PLCD81C4AD6429D357

I also like this wall of cabinets that somewhat looks a little like a regular wall. 
http://www.betterlivingthroughdesign.com/renovate/ikea-cabinets/


----------



## alexdavid (Oct 22, 2014)

Consider hanging shelves and free-standing cabinet
Deep wall-mounted shelf which can be used as a desk too
Use Multipurpose furniture (closet and seating purposes)
Drawers under the bed


----------



## Frames4Less (Nov 3, 2014)

Under the bed storage works wonderfully. Also having a functional closet is very important, I would invest in new shelves, etc to make sure your utilizing your closet space to the utmost. OR you can always start slowly but surely donating or selling things that haven't been even looked at in over a year, it's a mental cleanse.


----------



## emmyshaw (Oct 14, 2014)

You can use the spaces under your stairs a storage. You can Google some really good under-stair storage ideas. Good luck!


----------



## Lexxycon (Nov 29, 2014)

Hang curtains around coffee tables, end tables, etc for a place to stash baskets and things. 

Kleenex boxes with a wide top cut out work well in drawers and closet shelves or just stashed away for little clutter dumping grounds and as organizers that are stackable. 

You can get some pegboard and paint it to make it look less workshopey, then add mitered trim around it like a frame. Then hang it where you need it, in the kitchen or in a stairwell. Use bottle caps to space it in four corners and then, if you are renting, only four drill holes to secure it. You can rearrange the hooks as needed to hang whatever - pots and pans, utensils, keys, measuring cups, tools, etc. They even have mini shelves and all sorts of hooks and hardware to custom design your pegboard. You could even hang a curtain to hide it, like a window dressing.

I love this site from Japan, for under floor storage and their other products (I don't know if you own your house or are renting, or how much money you have at your disposal, but they are short on space there and have tons of little solutions here and on other sites): http://www.monotsukuri.net/japan/yukasita/yukasita.htm

Just google "Japan household storage" or "Japan under floor storage" and you will find a payload of ideas and inspiration. Also the closetmaid site has nice solutions if you are able to invest.


----------

